# Professional guitar refinish service in Toronto



## x.techmaster

Dear members,

I have an Ibanez SR600 bass and I love everything about it, except the finish. I do like the color (red), but it has that glossy finish that gets damaged very easily, and in my case, it already is. What I want to do is to have it professionally refinished with the same color, but with a rough matte finish, and add some kind of engraved texture onto it (not really a fan of colorful textures).

Could anybody suggest a good luthier or a woodworker anywhere in the Greater Toronto Area or so, who does just that?

Thanks! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## cougar2

I have been a Luthier now since 1988 and restore many instruments of all kinds. Im not sure what you mean by, 

(a rough matte finish, and add some kind of engraved texture onto it (not really a fan of colorful textures).

If you want a matte finish on your guitar then thats no big deal, but is it "Realeaf carving" that you want?

I live in Chatham about 3 hours from you. 

Dennis


----------



## x.techmaster

Dennis,

How much do you normally charge for jobs like that?


----------



## cougar2

It's hard to give a price like that without seeing the guitar. To give a rough $$ amount would be $250.00 to $350.00, not knowing what the body is like. Also that is not the $ amount of the panit, I would have to match the colour and I am at the mercy of the paint shop for that. Base clear is probably the best to go with for an electric guitar. I could put matte lacquer on the guitar if that is what you want but it won't be as hard as the base clear. I don't work with the polyester paint that the factory would have put on, just somthing to remember, nothing is going to be as tough as that stuff. Also what did you mean about "engraved texture"
Dennis


----------



## cougar2

Im not sure if giving prices of work or such is a good thing here or not, if not Im sorry for that. If you need to know anything regarding Money maters then just email me. 
Dennis


----------



## david henman

...i just had my strat painted red by a guy in oshawa. quality work, and very reasonable. let me know if you're interested and i will put you in touch.

-dh
([email protected])


----------



## x.techmaster

Guys, thank you very much for your suggestions and offers. Let me think for now, I'll give you a shout once I make up my mind. Greetings!


----------



## Scutty

Hi Dennis

I have just joined the Guitars Canada forum, and I would like to ask you a couple of questions. I play several different axes, but my favorite is the recently acquired Chinese made Gretsch Electromatic Pro Jet which is a copy of the Duo Jet. Like the Duo, it comes with a black lacquered top and stained mahogany back and sides, although it's a VERY dark stain. What I have always wanted is the red Gretsch Jet Firebird, but they don't make an Electromatic equivalent, and it costs $2,600, too much!

Recently I decided to put a set of Filter'trons on, and add individual volume controls for both pus as well as a master volume like the Duo, so, while I had it apart I painted the top using an automotive speckled red paint from Home Depot.

It turned out OK, but very obviously an amateur paint job. I spent literally dozens of hours taping the edge where the binding was to get a decent overall finish, and then re-taping that finish so that I could paint on a cream binding strip, which quite frankly looks terrible.

What I would like is to have it look like the original Gretsch i.e. the mahogany back/sides/neck a rich brown like the Duo, with the top the same approximate color that I painted it.

Approximately how much would you charge for this? (just ballpark is fine); and what state would you like it in to do it? (I assume completely stripped). How much, if anything, would I save if I did stripping myself? Also can you paint on an edge binding and have it match the one on the sides? If not, how much is re-binding?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Chris Scutt - [email protected]


----------

